# Good riding lesson teacher in KY.



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't know about paying to have her drive all the way out to you, but I know an awesome riding teacher in Alvaton, just south of Bowling Green. 

Nancy


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

What discipline? There are many in KY, but we need to know what you are wanting to do. Show, just ride, and how and what?

Is your horse well trained in whatever it is you are wanting to do?


----------



## AnodyneSeaxx (Oct 25, 2013)

English. I don't plan on showing, just riding for fun.  Maybe a little jumping down the road.. But for right now, i just want to ride for fun. 

Yes she is.  Her previous owner used to let his grand kids ride her in shows. I'm guessing she was a show jumper.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Call Ried's Livery in Alvaton. She comes out to my neighbor's and gives the girls lessons on their ponies, so maybe she will come to your place, if you pay her enough. She has some good school horses, and lots of jumps at her place. They travel to combined training events as a stable, too.

Nancy


----------

